# Singlespeed gearing on your tandem?



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Anyone running SSer on your tandem?

Experiences?


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Man...I can't even imagine that! I'm usually looking for a lower gear!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

A couple of bikes have been posted in SS form. I'm not sure any of the riders regularly post here.









I believe ^that team rides out of Bend, and obviously are animals:thumbsup:


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Bend is probably one of the few places that would be "OK" on a single speed tandem since the Phil's trails are generally gentle climb/descent type trails that roll along nicely.

I'm going to convert our bike to an XX1 type drive train eventually. It will require a 142x12mm rear end from Ventana.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

^this is a very cool idea!


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Back in 1999, we raced the "Singlespeed World Championships" in Rancho Cucamonga, Ca. on our Ventana tandem that we converted to SS the night before. We used a 32-22 combo which proved to be a little tough considering the courses 5000'+ of climbing, we still won beating 5 other tandems....no tatoos or rainbow stripes though.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I think I would have to put the 22 in front and 32 on the cassette, but I am old and slow.
Seriously, as quick as a tandem loses momentum the 1x11 might be a good solution, especially with a grip shift where you can dump gears quickly.


----------



## ashpioletrev (Dec 6, 2005)

We regularly ride our Fandango 29'r SS. Yes we do live in Bend with gentle climbs. We still start at 3600' and climb over 6900/7000. Our gear choice is 32/20. Together my girl,bike and I weigh in at 300#. 40 for the bike 120 for her(I know I should let it be known) and my self at 140. It has it's tough moments but it has been very rewarding. She would rather ride that then her New Juliana Joplin. It shows her what a bike and set of balls can do. She is a much better rider now.


----------

